# Dewey-one of the best cat books



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Just read Dewey The small town library cat who touched the world for the 4th time and cried my little eyes out for the 4th time. I went to Dewey's web sight deweyreadmorebooks.com and found an update from the author, Vicki, that there might be a movie about him and Meryl Streep (?spelling) will play Vicki. The production company has a year to start production. It's gonna be hard to find cats to protray Dewey. He was such a special cat. Hope they do the movie and if so I'll be the first one in line to see it. Love Dewey so much. Hard to believe he's been gone 5 years. The second book, Dewey's Nine Lives is great too.

Kathy


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I read that book a few years ago. Absolutely loved it. I would so love for it to become a movie!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I read the book and adored it. I wish dogs and cat were more welcome in our country in stores, restaurants, work places. That is one of the wonderful things about Europe is you see more of that. I love the impact Dewey made on the community during a downturn of the economy.


----------

